# How to print transparent designs with an oki printer



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Hello, 
does anyone know how to print a transparent effect or a smoke effect, because when I try to do it I get a white toner behind it and it just doesn't look good.
Thanks


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

Ziga said:


> Hello,
> does anyone know how to print a transparent effect or a smoke effect, because when I try to do it I get a white toner behind it and it just doesn't look good.
> Thanks


I have an example, but can't seem to drop in an image. Do you know how?


----------



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Im sorry i cant find the button to attach a picture but when you reply you have to press go advanced and there should be a button somewhere. If you could I'd be grateful


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

Ziga said:


> Im sorry i cant find the button to attach a picture but when you reply you have to press go advanced and there should be a button somewhere. If you could I'd be grateful


Okay. I don't know if it'll help, but I'll give it a try later when I get back to my computer.


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

Ziga said:


> Im sorry i cant find the button to attach a picture but when you reply you have to press go advanced and there should be a button somewhere. If you could I'd be grateful


I see "Insert Image" which gives the option to link to a URL. Do you see a way to just add an image?


----------



## webtrekker (Jan 28, 2018)

owleyes said:


> Ziga said:
> 
> 
> > Im sorry i cant find the button to attach a picture but when you reply you have to press go advanced and there should be a button somewhere. If you could I'd be grateful
> ...


On a mobile, you'll see an attachment 'paperclip' at the top of the reply page. Just tap it and load your picture as an attachment.


----------



## owleyes (Aug 10, 2017)

Ziga said:


> Im sorry i cant find the button to attach a picture but when you reply you have to press go advanced and there should be a button somewhere. If you could I'd be grateful


I don't know if this is helpful at all, but I was also frustrated trying to print smoke. In my case, I lowered black levels, eliminating all but the thickest smoke. It ended up looking pretty good for my design.

The problem is, there has to be white under every pixel, so a faint area will be "emboldened" by the white toner beneath it.


----------



## rockygehlot (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi,

Please, could you share your present printed sample?


----------



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Ok so you are having the same problem as me under the smoke affect there is clearly a white layer underneath


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

What paper are you using? Are you printing this through a RIP or directly from (which) some other program?


----------



## Ziga (Feb 26, 2018)

Well im printing directly from photoshop but i could use the rip trial maybe to test if the smoke affect works there? I am using the forever laser dark no cut paper


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I ask because the RIP has an option to preserve partial transparency, I wonder if that would work for your image? If you want to send me the image, I can run it through the rip simulation and see if it makes a difference in the spot channel in the area of the smoke... send me a PM and I will reply with my email address.


----------

